# pets at home are rubbish



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i bought a syrian hammy a few weeks back, thought i was getting a girl, the lad wouldnt let us hold it n when we said is it defo a girl he looked n said yes.

well its a boy n totally not tame, not 2 bothered about him not being tame but i phoned up n told them there staff are crap n why cant they sex a hammy the manager said all our staff are fully trained, well they need trainin again as i know a few people now that have got stuff from there n its the wrong sex. 

why cant they do there job correctly, i shall not be going to pet at home again id much rather use the smaller pet shops they take more time with customers n the ones iv been in let u hold the animals ur about 2 buy.

when i said to the manager he wasnt tame when we got him he replied yer, well we dont handle em coz we sell so many we dont have time.

just needed a rant :devil:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

They are rubbish, I bought a hamster from there and it died within two days. 
I've had fish from there that have died and a bird once which didn't last long. 
They do nice pet stuff but with animals they are rubbish, from my local pet shops my hamster and fish lasted for years.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

All the more reason to support small animal rescue and good breeders than give your money to pet shops.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

yes i now have some female hammies on order from a good breeder on here n very much looking forward 2 getting them, however at the time i couldnt find a breeder in my area n its just luck that she is coming near mine soon.

pets at home said bring him back n they will swap him for a female n they will let there hammy expert tame him n they will rehome him BULL, the hammy was an adult when i got him n had not been handled n they told me he well she was 6 weeks old which i knew he wasnt but he was very pritty so i didnt mind, iv told them i will not bring him back he will stay here where he can live his life in peace as he does not want 2 be handled, i didnt even get an apology, what if someone bought him for a pet for there child, it would have took there finger off. also the staff n managers peoples skills were as bad as there hammy sexing skills


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

same happened to my daughter a few years back brought 2 male rabbits and guess what one had babies.:whistling2:so i agree with u they are not fully trained.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

One reason i got my rats from roundtrees! lol cant be hard sexing hamsters can it there unmissable!


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

my 8 yr old has a male & female syrian hamsters & he can tell the difference:lol2:

lets face it, it aint hard is it lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just got off the phone to the area manager he was a very nice man he is going to re train the staff and is giving me a £10 gift voucher for what has happened as i told him i will not bring the hammy back he is staying with me, so hopefully the staff there with improve


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

> pets at home are rubbish


O rly? wouldnt have been able to tell by the other thousand "[email protected] sexed my hamster/rabbit/guinea pig/gerbil/rat/mouse/parrot wrong" Lol  Like LisaQ said if you buy from them you are only supporting what they are doing (my biggest hate is when people buy a sick animal from [email protected] and say they "rescued" it - actually they made it worse!) so support "good" breeders and small animal rescues 
I really dont know how they get it wrong though, its not exactly difficult to tell a male hamster Lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just got off the phone to the area manager he was a very nice man he is going to re train the staff and is giving me a £10 gift voucher for what has happened as i told him i will not bring the hammy back he is staying with me, so hopefully the staff there with improve


I dare you to go get some things that add up to £10.01 :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats a good result for you then : victory:

Most big petshops are to be fair pretty carp. We do use our local PAH as they have a superb vets attached to them (Very friendly, knowledgable staff who in our few visits have gotten to know our, and our kitties names! and they are pretty cheap too! - £10 for a microchip anyone???)

We have had a few fish from our local one too who are nice and healthy and doing well. Never purchased anything fuzzy from them mind. :whistling2:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

My local Pets at Home in Hartlepool is not too bad really, at least they take animals back that they have sold if you dont want them anymore and sell them on again for a donation that goes to a local animal home, i know thats not ideal as a pet should be for life...but at least these pets are saved from being dumped, and maybe get a better chance the right person may take them second time round.


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

the one near me really isn't that bad. ive had previous problems with animals being sexed wrong but at the end of the day its not something that is really a problem, they are always issues with sexing young animals.
the staff recently appear to be more knowledgable....you need to look for the older one's not the saturday kid with achne!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

it is a problem tho, if u had a female rat lets say n didnt want babies but wanted 2 get her a friend n they sold u the wrong sex u would get lots a babies.

they advertised him as a female and checked again n said yep defo female n it is not, that is there job so they should be able to sex hammies, i can now sex stuff at a few days old n i dont work in a pet shop, if that is there job they should be able to do it, if not get retrained n if they still cant do it get another job. 

if i was the area manager id want 2 know if the staff were doing there job correctly or not.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

The answer we got for the sexing is. They come to us in the sexes and we quarentine then stock them out in store. So i don't think the staff are trained on sexing they just have to like or know what to do with the pets they are showing off to sell.

Our [email protected] aint too bad now either they had it all redone and seems to be bigger housing for all animals rodents and fish. Got an adoption area now too. They were just as bad. Wow going back years i bought two 'girls' and ended up with a female and male. Luckily the girl was not pregnant and we had two set cages on sexes so not a problem but there is some people that unfortunalty don't have two sep cages.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

"however at the time i couldnt find a breeder in my area n its just luck that she is coming near mine soon"

How about rescue centres? Surely it would better to rescue a hamster in need rather than buy one on impulse (which is more often thsn not what pet shop purchases are).

As other posters have said they are loads of threads on that particular pet shop being rubbish at sexing.

Why would you buy a hamster without getting to handle it first? Surely that should have made you think twice.

Also, a 10 pound voucher, in real costs, about 3 pounds to that pet shop: not very generous really.


I'm sorry if i'm ranting, i just don't understand why you couldn't wait for either a breeder or a rescue, people are even trying to re home them on this forum.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

thats bad! i heard they were thinking of doing reptiles again!!!
ive had fish from there that havnt lasted long.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sleepylizard said:


> "however at the time i couldnt find a breeder in my area n its just luck that she is coming near mine soon"
> 
> How about rescue centres? Surely it would better to rescue a hamster in need rather than buy one on impulse (which is more often thsn not what pet shop purchases are).
> 
> ...


what! i did put a thread up asking for a breeder round me but got no reply, look throught my old posts, b4 u start saying stuff.

u dont know me so how could it be an impluse buy, n iv been wanting one for ages n now have 4, if it was an impluse buy n i didnt want it anymore why would i tell the shop there was no way i would be going to bring the hammy back n either get a refund or another one that was female. iv rescued plenty of animals so dont tell me me i should have gone 2 a rescue. if thats the case people should only get dogs n cats from rescue n not breeders, i think there more of a problem than a hamster plenty more dogs n cats in rescues that hammys.

r there any round me for rehome, i dont think so there down in shropshire which is 2 far away 

imo the £10 voucher was better than a kick up the ass so whats ur problem.

so i take it from ur reply u have never bought an animal from a petshop? u always wait for the rescues 2 get them in, hummm i dont think so.

the problem with the petshop sexing animals had to be addressed imo as my male was in with 5 other hammys all were big like mine so if there was any females in there they would probably be preg, adding to the many hammys in rescue.

god theres always one isnt there:bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

theres the thread me wanting a breeder of them in my area

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/231809-syrian-hamsters.html

no replies

the thread was from dec n i got this hammy about 3ish weeks ago so i dont think it was an impluse buy, pluse i went in 2 see if they had any nice different ones to add 2 my collection of them.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.animalrescuers.co.uk/html/rabferr.html

This has a list of small animal rescue centres all over UK, surely one must be near you.

And, i have NEVER bought a furry from a pet shop, my list of furries over the past 10 years is huge. All have been rehomes/ rescues/ given to me by my vet. I currently have 12 guinea pigs, 2 rabbits, 1 rat (his 3 brothers have all passed away over last few months). My last hamster died 4 months ago, he was found wandering in a road and given to my vet who gave him to me. I had him for 2 and a half years.
There are always rescue furries around.

All i was sayin is that if you had wanted one surely it is better to rescue one. lots of my reps are rescue too.

The fact that you say you went looking in another shop too to see if they 'had any nice ones' implies that you only want the cute ones. I have taken on a rabbit with no back feet, three legged hamster, one eyed hamster, violent hamster, poorly guinea pigs. 

If that pet shop had 6 big hamsters together surely that should have caused alam bells to ring, you surely know that hamsters MUST be separated at 5-6 weeks as they become very territorial and will fight, often inflicting horrific injuries upon one another. 

If the hamsters were big then they were over that age, yet you still bought him.

Well done for doing your research.
Enough said.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont see why you would buy a hamster without holding it to be honest.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

sleepylizard said:


> Well done for doing your research.
> Enough said.


sorry but its hamster they don't have very many special requirements do they?
don't really need tons of research for a hamster, maybe the dwarf kinds? but she already bought him so it doesn't make any difference now, 
also, say if you wanted it for breeding you wouldn't want a possibly aggressive animal which was a rescue as one of the parents would you? 

x


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

just to butt in izzyki...
just because an animal is rescued there is no need to say it's any more agressive than a pet shop animal that hasn't been handled in ages.

i run a rodent rescue and i handle our pets daily and we don't let them go before they're safe enough for small children to handle, as there are often families coming to look at our rehomes.

i would say it's a safer bet getting a rescue animal as you know the time and effort has gone into it being handled and socialised.

and besides animals in rescues aren't all "aggressive" some are tame as you like, and just unwanted.

xxxxx


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

"sorry but its hamster they don't have very many special requirements do they?"

Marvellous, lets all get a hamster without doing any research, keep it in a 12inch x 12 inch cage with cotton wool type bedding and cheap pound shop hamster food, lets wake it up at least twice a day to play with it, stick it in a ball for an hour and it will have happy life. Doesn't matter, its only a hamster.

Wow, some people here really don't place furries on same scale as reptiles.

Hamsters have as specific needs as a reptile. they need a large cage, at least the size of a Ferplas May, without half levels (they often fall off those), they have specific nutrition levels- not just any old seeds, they have specific health needs and checks. 
Female hamsters are Very prone to vaginal and ovarian polyps. I doubt most people would recognise symptoms until the hamster was a death;s door or dead. My first hamster required a hysterectomy and vaginal removal becasue if polyps and i only knoew because i had noticed 1 speck of blood in her bedding (they were later analysed by vet). Hamsters are also pone to liver cysts after the age of 2, these can be removed successfully.

Rescue hamsters are not aggressive, hamsters from pet shops that are then bought by people who do not do their research and poke them to wake them up and play with them are grouchy and then aggressive- wouldn't you be?

Most of the rescues can arrange a hamster train, dedicated volunteers who can get the hamster to you (i've been involved in those before and it is always a pleasure).

Hamsters deserve as much of a dedicated home as any reptile.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sleepylizard said:


> UK ANIMAL RESCUERS - HAMSTERS, GUINEAPIGS, RABBITS, FERRETS
> 
> This has a list of small animal rescue centres all over UK, surely one must be near you.
> 
> ...


i went there 2 get a the hammy no where else, sorry i made u look like a :censor: n u didnt like it, i got this hammy for the colour, so what, whats wrong with that. wow u have so many animals u r an expert, u dont know what i own n u dont know where some of my animals have come from.

so :censor: off

i think i smell some BULL in the air, u have never bought an animal from a pet shop my ass.

u say some of ur reps are rescues so where did u buy the others from? hhmmm let me think pet shops or breeders, or are u gona start saying breeders shouldnt breed now coz there are some in rescues.

why do u think i have complained, i complained about the knowledge of the staff, the hammys begin 2geva, the hammys not getting handled so were nasty, and advise they gave out, and something is getting done about it, at least i have done somet about it rather than just sat on my ass behind my computer having a go at someone, i dont know shit about.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> i dont see why you would buy a hamster without holding it to be honest.


luke all i can say to u is f:censor:k off my stop following me about, n u wonder why u get shit but then hid behind the fact u are only 12, poor u.

i said im not bothered about the hammy being nasty, but its not good is it when they are selling them for pets for kids.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ok i think this is all gettin out of hand.

i no u may slate me now lol
but i work at pets at home, fair enough u may say this some good points their. 

i was fully trained on hampsters and all the other animals their, i always double check the sex of the animals to make sure.

i do find however most of the hampsters are aggressive :gasp:
this may be due to the fact of them travelling all that way to other stores?

to be honest u should have taken the hampster into the store, to prove them wrong and they shouldve sorted it out


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sleepylizard said:


> "sorry but its hamster they don't have very many special requirements do they?"
> 
> Marvellous, lets all get a hamster without doing any research, keep it in a 12inch x 12 inch cage with cotton wool type bedding and cheap pound shop hamster food, lets wake it up at least twice a day to play with it, stick it in a ball for an hour and it will have happy life. Doesn't matter, its only a hamster.
> 
> ...


 
yer i love 2 wake my hamster up just to piss it off i get nice big stick to poke it n hit it with also, n yer i only ever shop at the pound shop for my food and bedding, thats why i spend about £60 a month (at cost) now on just rodent food that dont include fresh veg n fruit. ffs i buy more food in a week than the whole pound shops sells, what a joke u r.

yer i know all the signs of illness for many rodents but u should when u have so many different ones n imo when a rodent gets very ill it fairer 2 be pts rather than having an op.

my bf has his reps n i have my furries i think as much of my furries as he does of his reps, in fact im not even that keen on his snakes but like the lizards, so in my eyes my furries are more important than his reps n vice versa.

btw if u wan2 send any rescue furries here iv taken in lots i also take any in that are brought back to my local pet shop (which i have just arranged) where they stay, i still have room for more as iv just spent another small fortune on new cages.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW, major attack there. hiding something? Guilt perhaps?

Please don't accuse me of lying, read my post, i said i'd never got a furry from a rescue, if i remember my training, reptiles are not furries, maybe i'll need to check that info again.

I am a trustee for cavyrescue and deal with hundreds of rescues each year, rats, hamsters, gerbils, mice, guineas and some rabbits. I have an extensive network for homes needed and fosteres for furries.

I feel partly to blame, if i had seen your post asking about a syrian i could have directed you to at least 4 people who had hamsters for rehoming, but Hey, you got a pretty coloured one, so good on you.

Complaining but still buying is not the way to go. I'd be more than happy to send you all the literature i have on pet shops and furries. I'm not being rude or sarcastic, i'm genuinely offering you literature and further advise. However, you do seem like a rather hot tempered individual so perhaps you will reject my offer.

My first concern is your hamster, i do hope he has a good life with you. I can send you information on correct husbandry too (written by a fabulous vet, who alos recommends a roll of toilet paper as there source of bedding to stimulate irnatural behaviour).

On a final note: *swearing,* not really necessary is it. But as i tell my students, just read some more books and find some new words to better express yourself.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

DRD said:


> ok i think this is all gettin out of hand.
> 
> i no u may slate me now lol
> but i work at pets at home, fair enough u may say this some good points their.
> ...


they said i could bring the hammy back n get a refund or swop it for another, but i love the little hammy now n its not going anywhere, iv said b4 im not bothered about the hammy being nasty but like i said to the area manager its no good for people dont have experiance and buy them for kids. the area manager was very nice and said he was very sorry for the mix up n gave me the £10 voucher, he said the staff would get re trained which they need so hopefully they will sort them selves out, n they will see what they can do about the hammys getting handled more.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

"btw if u wan2 send any rescue furries here iv taken in lots i also take any in that are brought back to my local pet shop (which i have just arranged) where they stay, i still have room for more as iv just spent another small fortune on new cages."

That is a very kind offer, if you could pm me the size of your cages and what you would like i'd be happy to send you a list of some of our furries. We do not re home to people who use woodchips/shavings. What substrate do you use?


----------

